# Summer Redfish Schools



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

First trip of the summer produced some good redfish out of schools and also was able to sight cast at a few. Enjoy!


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

*Pics*

Some pics!


----------

